# What is your favorite skyscrapers and skyline?



## Designer Skyscraper (Jun 3, 2008)

Creo este foro para que cada uno podamos mostrar _nuestro rascacielos y skyline favoritos_. 

El rascacielos y el skyline pueden pertenecer a ciudades distintas.

Junto a las fotos se pondrá la ciudad y el país en el que se encuentran, además se podrán añadir todos los datos que el forero quiera dar a conocer sobre su elección (altura del edificio, características técnicas del edificio, etc.) asi como el motivo de la elección del edificio y del skyline si se desea.

¡Bueno os animo a todos a participar! Gracias. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Designer Skyscraper (Jun 3, 2008)

Esta es mi elección:

El rascacielos por el cual siento mayor atracción es el Banco de China (Bank of China Tower) de Hong Kong (China), sus 367.4 metros de altura máxima y su diseño hacen de el un rascacielos singular. "Iluminación natural" Las azoteas inclinadas permiten una iluminación más natural y por lo tanto se requiere menos energía para la iluminación artificial. Los cambios geométricos que ocurren en las subidas del edificio hacia el cielo son el aspecto más intrigante de la torre. 
Su sistema de iluminación nocturna es fantástico.

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3417/02vp9.jpg

Reflejando el cielo...

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5940/hk1994bhx5.jpg

Cuando empieza a caer la noche ella comienza a tomar protagonismo en el cielo de Hong Kong

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/1608/2007071913go3.jpg

Y mi Skyline favorito: NUEVA YORK

http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/8959/moonriseovermanhattanisln1.jpg


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

This thread is in the wrong section... I will move it to "Skyscrapers, Structures and Architecture". Cityscapes is for photographs of our cities.


----------



## Veinticinco (Sep 13, 2005)

Si, bibi bobi babi sombrero el segundo el nino la nina la chica hola la mujer y el hombre. Es el coche rojo? No, el coche es amarillo. El nino esta encima de caballo. Las ninas estan bebiendo agua. :nuts:

English in the International forum?


----------



## Designer Skyscraper (Jun 3, 2008)

twiz said:


> Si, bibi bobi babi sombrero el segundo el nino la nina la chica hola la mujera y el hombre. Es el coche rojo? No, el coche es amarillo. El nino es encima de caballo. Las ninas estan bebiendo agua. :nuts:
> 
> English in the International forum?


Sorry, but the question is in english. Your spanish is very good!
Greetings!!


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

My favorite skscraper is BoC and favorite skyline HK of course :master:.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Sears Tower and Aon Center, Chicago :drool:


----------



## no1gizmo (Dec 3, 2007)

taibei101 in Taiwan und jin mao in Shanghai


----------



## Designer Skyscraper (Jun 3, 2008)

ZZ-II said:


> Sears Tower and Aon Center, Chicago :drool:


Chicago Skyline:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

simply wonderful, 2nd best skyline on earth after NYC. 3rd place Toronto


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

New York's the word here. The city's Art Deco scrapers and, of course, skyline are invincible.


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

No no no, Chicago is 1


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

maybe for you


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

My Favorite skyline:
1 Chicago:








2.Singapur:








3.And -My city of course!  
Warsaw












My Favorite skyscraper:
International Finance Centre in Hong Kong


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

2IFC and Hong Kong by Ribarca


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

mi rascacielos favorito....El Chrysler Building! Y el mejor skyline...Nueva York!!!


how's my Spainish?


----------



## Veinticinco (Sep 13, 2005)

Speaking of spanish. Can somebody explain the differences between se/su and also the differences between te/tú/ti.

I know usted is a formal way of saying "you", but seing that ti also means "yourself" which is sort of the formal "you" are they the same thing? Looking at spanishdict.com, te tu and ti all seem to be the same thing...

1. Chrysler Bdg.
2. New York.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

:drool:	 CHICAGO... and new Tower-Trump Tower


----------

